# exo terra medium/extra tall !



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Finished this Exo build last week .

Its the 24x18x36 inch version . I built two air circulation ducts into the back wall . The back wall is expanding foam , drylok , and spyra . It has a eggcrate false bottom with 3/8 pvc drain access . The stone structures I made from eggcrate , foam and drylok colored with different shades of crete dye . 

The substrate is ABG , and magnolia leaves . The background is seeded with NeHerp moss slurry and folius moss mix . The wood is liana and ghost wood with miscellaneous pods .

I built the top vent from window screen track and had the glass cut local . The viv is lit by a 20watt 16" Tincman LED . The viv will be misted by two dual mistking nozzles .

Plant list is as follows :

Alsobia Dianthiflora
Marcgravia Sp. Suriname
Marcgravia Sp.
Peperomia Glabella
Peperomia Argyreia
Peperomia Caespitosa
Peperomia Sp. Banos 
Peperomia Fagerlindi
Philodendron Verrucosm
Philodendron Sp.
Microgramma Nitida
Microgramma Heterophylla
Microgramma Sp. 
Hoya Curtsii
Pyrossia Nummulariaflora
Pyrossia Piloselloides
Pyrossia Sp. 
Sphyrospermum Cordifolium
Ten Neoregalia bromeliads 

Im waiting for a few orchids to top off the plant list . 

Thanks for looking !


----------



## jbbond007 (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice! I'm excited to see what all those plants look like grown in a bit--it's gonna be amazing! Keep us updated.


----------



## Sktdvs14 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice! How do you like it? I just finished my 24x18x36 too! I was using 1 Jungle Hobbies LED and felt it was too little, so I bumped it to 2 fixtures. 


I also found it hard to get some mist down towards the bottom of the tank, so I added additional misting nozzles. I have 3 nozzles off one feed and 2 nozzles off the other feed. 5 in total. 

Looks good!! Keep us updated.


----------



## kentpiper (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks great, can't wait to see it once the plants grow in a bit more.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Sktdvs14 said:


> Nice! How do you like it? I just finished my 24x18x36 too! I was using 1 Jungle Hobbies LED and felt it was too little, so I bumped it to 2 fixtures.
> 
> 
> I also found it hard to get some mist down towards the bottom of the tank, so I added additional misting nozzles. I have 3 nozzles off one feed and 2 nozzles off the other feed. 5 in total.
> ...


The air ducts pull air from the top of the viv and push it out the bottom , so I think steady temp and humidity will be achieved . Im sure they will pull the mist down when its running also plus there will be 4 nozzles total .


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I added four orchids and seeded it . Now for it to cycle and grow in until its inhabitants arrive in June !


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Any updates on this viv, jpg? I was wondering how it looked now after having all summer to grow in.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

So here is my 24x18x36 after about a year . It is home to 2.1 Ameerega Pepperi Yellow .


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Close ups of some of the plants .


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## hydromaestro (Nov 6, 2014)

The plant growth is amazing! Where did you find the frog location and info sticker you have on the front? That is really neat looking!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Great integration with the dry lock and spyra. Plants and moss look great too! You should be very happy with it!

Love the "year later" update. Thanks


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

This looks great, an amazing viv. Is this still being illuminated with just Tincman's 20 watt LED?


----------



## unc-usf-fsu (Jan 30, 2006)

What is the mesh that you have covering the sides? I really like the looks of that as the plants grow on it.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

hydromaestro said:


> The plant growth is amazing! Where did you find the frog location and info sticker you have on the front? That is really neat looking!


I've seen those stickers before and I didn't realize several members use them. Where _do_ you find them?


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

The labels are from cloud forest designs . They are on facebook , Im not sure if he has a website and I forget his dendroboard user name. 

The mesh is spyra , a product that folius offers .


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

The viv is lit by 2 tincman 20w LED 12 hours a day . 2 internal fans run 24/7 and the mistking mists 3 times a day for 26 seconds each time.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

hydromaestro said:


> The plant growth is amazing! Where did you find the frog location and info sticker you have on the front? That is really neat looking!


I have a label by Cloud Forest Design too it's the newer 'Whisperer line' ones though.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

jpg said:


> The mesh is spyra , a product that folius offers .


Doesn't look like the moss slurry took off too well on the Spyra. I just put a bunch of spyra in my viv and didn't have much luck from the slurry at all. Though NEHERP hasn't tested their slurry on Spyra either but they said they are going to. 

Folius now has moss mix and I'm gonna give it a try on my next viv since they have tested it with Spyra. 
Also what was your method of adhering your spyra to the foam?


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

There is acctually some decent moss growth on the spyra , if it is ne slurry or volunteer Im unsure . It definitly did not take as well as I hoped . I think a dry product like folius moss mix would work better. The top portions of the viv are pretty dry for moss to grow there. 

I used the gorilla glue method like folius suggested . It works very well and a little glue goes along way with it .


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I wound up using silicone. The gorilla glue just foamed up through the Spyra

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using tapatalk


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I had it foam up a few places through the spyra also but I pressed coco fiber into those spots to hide it. After trial and error and a few builds I've learned that you need to use very minimal gorillla glue . It acctually works out better and saves money . Now I just run a bead of glue along all edges and spots of glue here and there on the interior to hold it in place .


----------

